# Can I take a buggy for a 3 year old with Ryanair?



## colin79ie

Hi,

For once their website is not too clear on this one.

It says infants have no baggage allowance but each CHILD may take a pushchair.

My 3 year old obviously has a checked bag allowance, but can we take a pushchair for him on the flight?


----------



## Cat101

From: [broken link removed]

There is no checked or cabin baggage allowance for infants, *however one fully collapsible pushchair per child is carried free of charge* *and does not need to be prebooked*


----------



## vandriver

We were told by customer service that we could bring a buggy for our 3 year old free of charge


----------



## GreenQueen

A 3 year old is not classed as an "infant" by Ryanair.  You have to pay extra to get your buggy carried as a piece of luggage unfortunately.  Ryanair states that they will carry 1 pushchair per infant checked but infant is classed as 0 - 24 months.  It's very frustrating.  Aer Lingus are far more accommodating but no surprises there!

When at the check in desk you receive a tag for the buggy but request that you use it until boarding.  Then it's treated as a normal buggy from there albeit one with a €30 price tag!


----------



## Bronte

You say nothing and you should have no problems, I've done it.  Of course you could be the first unlucky person to get caught but most security/attendants are sympathetic to people with kids.


----------



## Eeyore

We brought the buggy for our two and a half year old without charge and there was no problem. They just tagged it and we were able to bring it to the plane. Just in case we were challenged I brought a copy of [broken link removed] page from their website where it states:

_"Checked Baggage is any item accepted for carriage in the aircraft hold, including bags, infant equipment (baby seats/booster seats/travel cot), musical instruments and sports, equipment etc. (mobility equipment and children's' pushchairs are carried free of charge and do not need to be prebooked)."_


----------



## zippidydo

GreenQueen, you seem sure a buggy for a toddler has to paid! Did you pay for a buggy at some stage? I have a booking for next couple weeks with ryanair. Paid for 2 year old (full rate as far as I can remember). Will I have to pay extra at airport for buggy? Do I get it tagged a bag drop off point?


----------



## colin79ie

> Ryanair states that they will carry 1 pushchair per infant checked but infant is classed as 0 - 24 months.


 
Their website does not say this. It says infants have no checked bag allowance. However one fully collapsible pushchair per *CHILD* is carried free of charge.

It's either a child or an infant. Can't be both. They are the ones quoting their terms and conditions all the time.

Just like "It's 15.1 Kilos sir". Who calibrates the scales?


----------



## GreenQueen

An irish discussion forum topic on this subject where a child over the age of 2 had to pay extra to have a buggy transported:

http://www.magicmum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=184123&hilit=+buggy+ryanair


----------



## malovanyy

Registered here only to post the reply. Contacted  RyanAir with the same question. First sent me some bull**** about  travelling with infants from their rools, then I asked again and got the  answer:

Dear Customer,
Thank you for contacting Ryanair.
In  regards to your recent correspondence please be advised that children  over two years old can have a handluaggage within the permitted  dimension and they can have a fully collapsable pushchair if they still  use one.


----------



## Sandals

Travelled last summer with ryanair, I brought a buggy for a six year old (they do get tired), no charge, no hassle. Also brought a very light double buggy just a little bit bigger than a single stroller, they said carry it over to area where they scan large items, no charge, no hassle.


----------



## oldtimer

Just back from Tenerife - flew with Ryanair. Took buggy for 3 year old, no problem, no charge, no hassle.


----------

